# Is there a way to sew creepy cloth?



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

I want to make some long, belled sleeves out of creepy cloth but I have no idea how to sew something so... hole-y? Does anyone here know how I can put it together? Whether it's sewing it or something else.


----------



## Miss4x4 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi, I have sewn this to twill tape using a very wide wide zigzag stitch. It takes a bit of patients but it can be done. Make sure all of the edges especially the shoulder cap area (as it bears the most tension on the seam) are completely stitched to the twill tape. If twill tape will be to stiff, you can use bias tape on all cut edges of the creepy cloth. This is truly a more challenging option as the threads from the creepy cloth have ideas of their own!!! Not impossible, but may produce a lot of irritability to say the least!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Could also fold it so the fabric is double thickness and more likely to hold stitches. I could see using it as an overlay as well (stitch it with a contrasting but regular weight fabric as a base much like when using a netting/gauzy material).


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

You could employ the use of permanent fabric glue initially where it would need to be sewn and then stitch over the dried seaming with a wide zig-zag to re-enforce it. I've attached creepy cloth over other fabrics using this method and I've found it works pretty well.


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Tyrant said:


> You could employ the use of permanent fabric glue initially where it would need to be sewn and then stitch over the dried seaming with a wide zig-zag to re-enforce it. I've attached creepy cloth over other fabrics using this method and I've found it works pretty well.


Would iron-on adhesive work ya think? Like Heat n Bond?


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

PumpkinPrincette said:


> Would iron-on adhesive work ya think? Like Heat n Bond?


It might. I've never tried that but I don't see how it could be very much different than using something like Liquid Stitch or the like.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

what is creepy cloth made of? if it's polyester or some other plastic fibre, heat'n'bond might not work because in order to get it hot enough to melt the glue on the 'bond, you run the risk of melting the cloth.

it'd be possible, but you gotta be super careful.

if it were me, i'd do the twill tape or bias binding, but i do a lot of sewing.

i hope your alternate method works out for you!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

yoboseiyo said:


> what is creepy cloth made of? if it's polyester or some other plastic fibre, heat'n'bond might not work because in order to get it hot enough to melt the glue on the 'bond, you run the risk of melting the cloth.
> 
> it'd be possible, but you gotta be super careful.
> 
> ...


Creepy cloth is basically loose weave dyed cotton cheesecloth. Because of the loose weave it would be difficult to sew without some sort of tape or binding. The heat n bond should work fine since cotton won’t melt like synthetics. The liquid stitch might work but then again you have that loose weave to deal with.


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

ohh, i didn't know it was cotton! learned something new today.


----------

